# Back to the Scroll Saw



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Haven't had a chance to do much with the saw. Still trying to get the trees cleaned up after the storm. Got another 8-10 logs on the ground now but one of the future daughter-in-laws wanted this so I tried to remember how everything worked. Thanks to the recent postings about scroll saws I think I got most of it right. I still need to finish it and install the clock. Takes a 2" clock.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice. The grain looks like rolling hills in the background.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Cutting that out without breaking it shows a lot of talent. Including the name and number on the tractor is just plain showing off!:thumbsup:

Awesome work.

Rob


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That's awesome. Great job.


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

Having a few years under my belt with a scroll I can appreciate your results. Your project shows a lot of skill and patience.

Very well done Sir!


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sir's
Thank You for the kind words. I had to do this over three or four sessions to figure out some of the best ways to do some of the cuts. Still working on the lighting over my saw. Eyes don't always cooperate. 

Rob
Downloaded the pattern from another forum I am a member of that has a free pattern section. I'm not sure whether the problem was the upload the other member did or the printer I used but the pattern wasn't clean on all the lines. If you look close I don't like the N or the 0.:laughing: I guess I shouldn't nitpick since I had to basically do that part free hand with minimal pattern help.:laughing: Have been impressed by some of your and Kenbo's postings recently. Scrolling does require alot of patience which is shown by the pile of mistakes that I occasionally take out and make :furious: fire with.
David


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job!!!! You are pointing out your mistakes, but all I see is a fantastically scrolled piece. Scrollsaw work, for me, is one of the most relaxing things in the world. I don't consider it as having patience, I consider it as therapy from something that you love to do. Keep up the great work and post some more soon.
Ken


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Finally got it finished. Didn't like the white clockface so we went with the dark one. I didn't want it to take away from the finish and the numbers are bigger on this one anyway:laughing:.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow!!! That really turned out great. The finish really brings out that "rolling hills" effect that Streamwinner was talking about. Great job.
Keep up the great work.
Ken


----------



## Maveric777 (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome work! My Father-in-Law runs the shops for a couple of local Deer dealers over in Arkansas. He would love something like this.... Now I have an excuse to go pick up that scroll saw I been looking at for a while now. Well, a more appealing excuse to my Bride that is...lol


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I just came back to look at your work again and I noticed that the grain around the front tire makes it look like your tractor has an oil leak. You may wanna get that fixed. :laughing:
Ken


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ken
Yeah I noticed that. Not sure whether its oil or the front differential is leaking.:laughing: That is why I like using the wood around the knots instead of straight grain. I try to picture what the grain will look like on the pattern. Sometimes you get those unexpected results like the oil leak. Would be a great gift for a mechanic.
David


----------

